

jQuery 1.4rc1 - johns
http://jquery14.com/pre-release-2/jquery-14rc1

======
naz
Is there a changelog? edit: I can't read

The final release (along with the full changelog) will occur this Thursday, on
January 14th, coinciding with jQuery’s 4th birthday.

~~~
johns
It would be interesting to know what changed between the last beta release and
this one however.

~~~
jeresig
All the bugs that were fixed after 1.4a2:
[http://dev.jquery.com/query?status=closed&version=1.4a2&...](http://dev.jquery.com/query?status=closed&version=1.4a2&resolution=fixed&order=priority)

------
cookiecaper
They should really update that website; I just want to learn about JQ 1.4 in
general and its changes from 1.3, but that site just talks about the event and
the RC release, I want general info.

Even though I could probably find it if I looked harder or checked jquery.com,
one would think jquery14.com would have more blatant information about uh,
jQuery 1.4.

~~~
maercsrats
<http://api.jquery.com/category/version/1.4/>

Gotten from: <http://jquery14.com/pre-release-1/new-jquery-api-site>

